

Golang: bcrypt, Blowfish password hashing - zoowar
https://bitbucket.org/zoowar/bcrypt

======
sambeau
Q: is this preferable than using the built-in blowfish? What is the advantage?

<http://golang.org/pkg/crypto/blowfish/>

~~~
pjscott
They're for different things. Blowfish is a block cipher. Bcrypt is a password
hashing function build on top of a modified version of Blowfish.

If you want to store hashed passwords, Bcrypt is a Right Way to do it.
Blowfish doesn't really get much use anymore.

~~~
sambeau
Great. Thanks for the clarification. I've been trying various ways to do
secure login on my webapp so this will be just the ticket.

------
silas
I created pretty much the same thing about two weeks ago, although I think
your library looks much nicer (I'm just getting into Go).

<https://github.com/silas/bcrypt.go>

~~~
zoowar
Cool. My advice is that you should get into the habit of writing tests.

